# My watches lume and no lume (Timex and Swiss Military)



## flak-spammer (Nov 26, 2010)

I was really curious about something so I decided to do some pics and see how the lume on both my watches compared.

Timex vs Swiss Military Lume (30s exposure) by flakspammer, on Flickr

The Timex is a new 2M761 and the Swiss Military I don't really know what it is, but I've been wearing it every day for the past 6 years, that's why it looks so beat up.

And them just side by side, lighting is terrible I couldn't find anything but a flashlight, one of these days I'll just make myself a lightbox


Timex vs Swiss Military Lit by flakspammer, on Flickr


----------



## DragonDan (Dec 22, 2009)

I like the lume shot. I'm gonna have to do some of these type of shots.


----------



## flak-spammer (Nov 26, 2010)

They really aren't that hard, major problem is keeping the camera still for exposures longer than 1/30 of a sec. That one was 30s, and it makes the lume look awesome even though it really isn't. I'm hopefully going to be able to compare those two with the lume of the Seiko Orange Monster, that should be fun. Really just practice photography on non-moving subjects and you'll probably get better. Also in the cases of watch lume it's all about the manual focus and longer exposure times.


----------

